# 1990 HardBody Tube Bumpers



## 1990HBody (Feb 18, 2008)

Just wondering if there is any good tube bumpers front and rear for a 1990 Hard Body 4x4? I am having trouble finding any, also not looking to spend tons of money. Just looking for some tough black tube bumpers for great old truck, Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Smittybilt quit making them years ago. Sorry.


----------



## AbsoluteNissan (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm going to have a set custom bent for my 88 HB with winch plate by sniperfab out of Yukon, OK. I'll let you know how they come out with pics and cost.


----------

